

Is that code really dead? Tombstones for dead code - freyfogle
http://devblog.nestoria.com/post/115930183873/tombstones-for-dead-code

======
geoelectric
Neat concept. This would be relatively elegant to do as a Python decorator, I
think.

I'm not sure there's a ton of value to writing to any particular tombstone
file more than once an execution session, for much the same reason why the
system as-is can just drop conflicting calls or >quota calls.

Having it write only the first time (or perhaps first time in a given time
window) would probably make it much faster if it stumbles into a loop's path.

